

Galera 2.0 GA Released (The  synchronous multi-master cluster for MySQL) - Michielvv
http://codership.com/content/galera-20-ga-released

======
Michielvv
I've evaluated the beta last month and it is a really interesting technology.
Especially now it has incremental state transfer, which allows nodes to catch
up again (e.g. after a reboot). It has some rough edges, but the developers
are really helpful and on top of things.

~~~
perssontm
How different is it from using a single mysql-server, is it entirely feature
compatible?

------
MartinMond
Anyone know how it compares to Postgresql XC? <http://postgres-
xc.sourceforge.net/>

